# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting VtM 5th ed.  Duval After Dark

## DarkOmens67

Year 2029

Well, it wasn't Gehenna that destroyed the world of darkness in the western hemisphere.  The end came from an all out assault by Anarchs and Sabbat attempting to topple the Camarilla.  It began with such a massive uprising like striking a match that kindred, kine, garou, and anything walking the streets were stunned.  The great war began in 2020 with the initial assaults on ten major cities in the United States, sleeper agents were activated and many elders naive enough to trust their assistants were destroyed.  Careless kindred brought the attention of garou and hunters alike and for the next eight years cities throughout North, Central, and South America burned to ashes.  Many elders realized early on that the numbers were against them and fled to the old world, abandoning their children to the chaos.  The kine activated military units and stood next to civilian survivalists in defending the lives of the living.  Major cities burned to ashes as a vast population of kindred were destroyed.

The fighting began to subside in 2027 and the remaining Ancillae began claiming control of the ruins.  The sects which for so long ruled the night, no longer existed.  The traditional loyalties to elders dissolved and coterie packs took their place.  Among the kindred, only the Nosferatu and Tremere maintained their traditional hierarchy with a meritocracy determining leadership.  The other clans grouped together in small groups where Ventrue, Brujah, Toreador, and Malkavians associate with those in a specific genre or location.  Members of Lasombra and antitribu were accepted in these groups as well.  Gangrel may associate with the other clans if those individuals reside on the edge of the city limits.   Most major cities have a leader, but each group elected a representative to sit on a council rather than the traditional age of a kindred.  The real losers in the war were the Tzimisce who embraced fleshcraft.  Viewed as a breech of the Masquerade during a time where hunters were active, the survivors forced Tzimisce to return to Eastern Europe.

It has been 18 months since the great war ended, Jacksonville had an Ancillae Lasombra named Lucretia Nomandu rise to rule the city.  So far, she keeps a hands-off approach expecting group leaders to rule their coterie.  She has stepped in at times with devastating results when needed.  Coteries are free to travel through the city but must be aware of the rules that the controlling coterie has for that community.

Chapter 1 (Begins 26 December); First Coast Rising:  The characters begin to learn the surviving characters, various groups within the city, explore the ruins, and figure out what the future will be like.

Chapter 2 (Begins approx. 16 January); Dance with the Devil; The characters learn about disturbing events taking place in their area that is gaining unwanted attention and making their lives miserable.

1. What game system are you running? Vampire the Masquerade 5th ed.

2. What is the setting for the game? World of Darkness Jacksonville, Florida

3. How many Players are you looking for? 3-5 Players.

4. Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many? Not at this time.

5. What's the gaming medium?  GitP Forum

6. What is the characters' starting status? Basic Neonate Creation Rules

7. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with? N/A

8. Are there any particular clans that you want... or do not want? Base clans and Lasombra.  NO Tzimisce 

9. Method should Players generate characters? According to creation rules in basic book.

10. Does your game use alignment? 

11. What are your restrictions, if so? Any generation below 10th needs a good explanation.
11b. Any trait 4 or higher needs to be approved by ST.

12. Die roll; Players will roll hunting (no RP scenes for hunting, just rolls), Combat or difficult tasks, perception checks.
12b. ST reserves the right to 'alter' results, usually to benefit the players.

13.Is a character background required? If so, how big? 2-3 sentences for 1. Upbringing, 2. Embraced Bio prior to arrival, 
3. Why did you choose Jacksonville?, and 4. Character's personality.

14. Are you looking for anything in particular?No.  You can choose to be from Duval or somewhere else.

15. Does your game involve certain aspects? Mystery, Occult, Social RP, and Combat if initiated. 

16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks? 
VtM 5th ed and Chicago by Night (limit to only Lasombra clan info)

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Might be interested. Gonna either be a malk or thin blood probably. 

Edit definitely gonna make a malk.

----------


## Obscurejones

Interested. Is the mortal world borked, or just the vampire power structure?

----------


## Rokku

Jacksonville? The urge to make Jason Mendoza rises.

----------


## Obscurejones

> Jacksonville? The urge to make Jason Mendoza rises.


 Well dang, Im kicking myself that I didnt think of this. Molotov cocktails do solve all vampire problems.

----------


## Ichneumon

This sounds really cool and interesting. Have been looking for an opportunity to play the new edition of Vampire. 🙂

Basic concept I am now thinking of would be a young scholar in ancient myths and the occult, who got embraced when she got to Jacksonville for an international conference. Could work as either a Tremere or a Lasombra, I think. 

I have positive and negative experiences with play by post games. Maybe a good question to ask, so everyone knows what you as a Storyteller expect: what would your ideal be regarding post frequency for players?

----------


## Rokku

> Well dang, Im kicking myself that I didnt think of this. Molotov cocktails do solve all vampire problems.


Just a Chaotic Himbo Brujah.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

*Spoiler: character sheet* 
Show


Name: Joseph Moore. 

Clan: malkivion. 

Predator type: sandman. 

Attributes: strength 2 dexterity 2 stamina 2 charisma 3 manipulation 1 composure 2 Intelligence 3 wits 4 resolve 3. 

Skills: finance 4 stealth 3 (break ins) insight 3 awareness 3 melee 2 (knives) politics 2 drive 2 occult 1 technology 1 science 1 (chemistry). 

Disciplines: auspex 3 (heightened senses, sense the unseen, premonition) obfuscate 1 (silence of death). 

Merits: resources 5 eat food 2 fame 1 (wall street investers). 

Flaws: Folkloric Bane 2 (Ultraviolet light (damage as direct sunlight), Holy water (damage as fire)). 

Conviction 1 "take care of those close to you" 

Touchstone 1 Henry Moore. Joseph's father who dispite his wealth (resources 3 for reference) donates generously to charity and generally is a kind and empathic who pays others fairly. His dad always made sure his family was safe. 

Backstory: Joseph was born in Austin, Texas where he grew up with voices in his head. Dispite this he had a good upbringing thanks to his parents and became a big investor. The mix of his trust fund and his investors income made him a target to a enterprising ventrue. Shockingly a rival of that ventrue embraced Joseph instead both because of his mental voices and to spite the ventrue. Joseph was be horrified to learn that vampires were real. After a while he accepted his fate and decided to try and live peacefully as a vampire. Fortunately his sire required Joseph to learn skills that can help his sire like stealth a combat. Unfortunately for him his sire (jason ford) desired for him to move to Jackson to help give him a foothold in the city. Since said city had some people of interests. Joseph didn't bother to refuse. 

Personality: Joseph is a surprisingly casual person given his wealth. Not afraid to joke around in less serious situations. He doesn't take himself too seriously as well. He can be pretty impulsive and just generally wants to play online video games and read manga. 




Sorry if the formatting is poor.

Edit if your wondering about the weird skill choice it's because as a autistic person irl I'm not sure if i can portray a skilled social manipulater type so i speced him into other skills. His level 1 skills come from his hobbies his level 2s from training his stealth from training and experience from needing to feed his awareness and insight from his instincts and his finances from being a genius wall street invester.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Honestly the character i made for this game might be the worst character i ever made for a game both fluff wise and mechanically. So I'm probably gonna make a new character to replace them. If i can't make a new character in time for the game I'll just drop.

Edit you know I'll just drop.

----------

